# tattoo's



## soton_dave (15 Jun 2009)

any one got any?
what of?

ive got a fair few,full back,chest,ribs,thigh and both arms
i like the japanese style stuff and thats what ive got on me back,ribs and chest and on me thigh and fore arms ive got carp.

i'll get some pics up when the missus decides she's gonna photo them for me...lol

so come on anymore tattoo'd people out there?


----------



## rawr (15 Jun 2009)

All of my friends have been getting tattoos lately and I really want to get one! I really don't know what to get though...it needs to be super cool.

And knowing me, I'll probably end up hating it anyway!


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Jun 2009)

I have 7 

Right forearm has the original Marillion logo off Script for a jester's tear album
Right upper arm has Black Sabbath logo and inverted cross from the first album
Right Shoulder has some Japanese symbols which mean (apparently) Conquer and destroy to win. Quite apt for this hobby and pool really

Left Forearm has a black and white on I liked from the tatooist's books.  A womans head celtic weaved into a dagger.
Left Upper Arm has Marillion newer logo from Afraid of Sunlight album
Left Shoulder has Rush logo from Hemispheres album

Right calf rear was my first and has a Tribal skulls cross design

AC.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

I haven't got any but I have been thinking about getting one! A dragon of some sort.


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

Funny this thread should come up, heres my latest addition  ......


----------



## samc (16 Jun 2009)

nice one dan


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jun 2009)

Very nice Dan.

I have love and hate on my knuckles.


----------



## rawr (16 Jun 2009)

Nice photoshop work there Dan. 

No seriously, you're a legend!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Nice photoshop work there Dan.
> No seriously, you're a legend!


First the car now the body!! easy Dan haha


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

UKaps "in the blood" LOL


----------



## John Starkey (16 Jun 2009)

Daniel son,you are a legend  8)  8)  8) 
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2009)

Nice one, Dan!!  Love it.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

This is one the missus got done last year, she did the drawing herself:


----------



## glenn (16 Jun 2009)

wow!    looks like a bird of paradise.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> wow!    looks like a bird of paradise.


Yep a phoenix


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

Sweet, love it!!!


----------

